# How Do You Tell Somebody???



## Katiean (Apr 13, 2012)

I had interest today in my Stallion. I am really looking to find him the best possible home. The people looking at him are QH people and they already have 2 mares. My big problem is that they bought one horse trained to drive and one "they" trained to drive. They have a run of the mill EE cart which I have no problem with. It is the harness and the way they hitch. I will start with the harness. In the pic that I see it looks like the bridle is too big. The breast collar is too high. The breaching is too low and the crouper is too low and standing upright. Then lets move on to how the poor horse is hitched. The shaft wraps are looped through the footman's loops and not around the shafts to hold the cart in any way. The traces are wrapped around the shafts as they go back to the singletree and actually drape down about 6". The shaft loop is stretched way out in front as the footman's loop is pressed against it. The breeching is looped around the girth and the cart is up the horses butt because there is nothing to hold the cart back or up or down or any way at all. How do you tell some one?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I'd tell them that if they're interested in your stallion you'd be happy to include some preliminary driving lessons but he's used to being driven and harnessed a certain way (the right way, of course!) and you want to make sure he goes to a home where he'll be comfortable. If they're interested in the lessons, great. If they're not, you're better off looking for another home for him as any decent horse person should be interested in learning how to improve their skills and make their horses more comfortable.

Leia


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 13, 2012)

I would tell them that you wanted to let them drive him first and see if they like him and just say that you want them to be absolutely sure that he is their horse. That way you can harness him up while they are there and kind of just go into detail how you harness him and why you do it this way and why the proper fitting of the harness is so important. You don't want to be rude about it but if they are willing to learn they will listen to what you have to say. I've learned a lot just by watching and learning and seeing others drive and I'm still learning. That way you don't have to go into how they are harnessing wrong. IMO if they have a problem with driving him and you showing them how to properly harness him then perhaps they aren't the right people.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 13, 2012)

I know that these people know about horses. They have shown in the Snaffle Bit Futurity. They have cutting horses. They have experience. I will only have a small window of opportunity to show them how to harness and hitch correctly as they are in another state from me. I really just do not want to go on line and see pictures of my baby hitched the way the mare was hitched.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 13, 2012)

Knowing about horses doesn't mean they know how to drive, or that they're good people.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Just because they're knowledgeable about cutting horses doesn't mean they have a clue about driving. You are your horse's advocate, and if you don't speak up, who will? These people will almost certainly hurt him and possibly themselves if left to their own devices.

I like Leia's approach, especially the thought that, if they aren't receptive to learning the right way, they are not the right people for your boy.


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm afraid I would have to tell them, even if it cost me a sale.

If you've been in contact by emails, send them links that show the correct way of harnessing. If they come over GENTLY tell them that you noticed the way they hitched up their mare, explain how that is a danger to them & their mare and to please allow you to show them the right way. Keep it light & friendy. Print off pics of the right way and show them (to show you're not making it up as "your way")

I know that some people think they know everything and refuse to learn anything more. But if they are willing to learn, they'd show they are the right people for your boy!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 13, 2012)

I came from learning to ride western horses to driving and when your learning it its a whole new world.

If you are afraid with what he may be getting himself into then tell them or don't sell him to them. That's all you can really do.


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree with REO... Hopefully they are willing to learn.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't even beat around the bush- I'd tell them up front that you are concerned that the horse is harnessed incorrectly and may be harmed. If the are decent people, they may be thrilled that you are concerned and will help them fix things. If they are defensive, then they aren't the people you want buying your horse.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 14, 2012)

We are going up Monday to the horses. Mostly to bring Princess home to foal. But, we are going to take a video of Dusty in cart so they can see him in action. Then they want to see his foal. It should be due in a week or so. Then they will come up to see him. I will, at that time take a ton of time to make sure that they are well versed in harnessing and hitching before Dusty goes anywhere. I foaled him out and he is almost 5 (in July), he is NOT going just anywhere.


----------

